# binders for making jerky



## frankg21 (Feb 19, 2015)

trying to make a jerky out of ground beef and can't get it to bind enough to use the jerky gun any ideas what to use?


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool let us know how it turns out, Probably some tips on here just use the search bar 

Gary


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 19, 2015)

What fat ratio beef are you using? Can you explain you process a little further?

The meat should be mixed well enough until you can hang a ball of it upside down from your hand for a few seconds without it falling. To get this, you don't need a binder.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2015)

FG, ditto on what RG says, seems awful lean beef if it doesn't  stick together?


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm watching and learning

Gary


----------



## 410mudslinger (Sep 23, 2019)

Just read this post, I know this is way behind. Let me tell you what I have found out, I have experimented with every kind of meat mixture you could possibly think of, from a little deer, beef, chicken, pork, turkey, from mixing all different quantities and I still couldn’t get it to stay together. I just took some off the dehydrator just plain beef, ground 2 times, 2nd time through a fine plate. The best seasoning I believe is through a company called “nesco”. I also started using a meat binder from a company called “butcher and packer”. I believe it is sodium phosphate and I add it after I mix my jerky seasoning, 1 teaspoon per 2 pounds of meat. I mix the jerky seasoning with a third cup of cold water per pound of meat, and after it is mixed I add the meat binder and mix it well with the meat. I use the $20 nesco jerky gun and I have had amazing results. Feel free to as me any questions you may have. In my opinion it makes an awesome product. Good Luck. Craig


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2019)

Mix the meat until it gets sticky...


----------



## 410mudslinger (Sep 24, 2019)

Here is a pic of some of the finished jerky.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks good to me....  Looks like the stuff I make....


----------

